# R34 Video omori



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

‪Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R - O-mori Tune‬‏ - YouTube

pure sex!!!!


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

just perfect


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

I came


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

wish it has some rolling shots too


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would have that over any supercar in this world. Something bout it send chills down my back.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh yes. What a car!!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Better then sex, ....


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Now that is how clean i want mine to be!

Perfect in every way.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

stunning, makes me feel bad for selling my 34


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

One day my friends one day!!....

....I'm gonna end up in prison for humping someone's car!! HAHAHA

Man that's pure class


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

I need some tissues:chuckle:


----------



## Zinga (Jul 7, 2009)

I just blew twice


----------



## JDMAutoLink (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Pretty close to perfection.
Hope to see it move asap.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Love it.


----------



## Mariebradley (Aug 14, 2011)

I think..gift my daughter.


----------



## xaralambos (Nov 23, 2009)

kati parapanw apo sex file!!!!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks fantastic...very nice!!


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

Automotive perfection!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

This is how one day my dream will come true put that body kit on my bb but i will use the 19inch rims just not let anyone say that i have copied it


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

im a proud owner of one of the OMORI factory R34's. 

Up for sale soon everyone.........


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice


----------

